# Big charity dog show, August.



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

2 days of charity dog shows:
August 21/22 2010.
LaughingHeart Is pleased to announce for free at this event:

Dog show in aid of Brent Lodge bird and animal rescue [Chichester]
Saturday and Sunday 21st and 22nd of August 2010.
At: Queen Elizabeth Country Park, Hampshire. [On A3 above Waterlooville, Nr Portsmouth]
Dog show,
Fun dog show,
Agility etc,
Stalls,
Refreshments, 
Bouncy castle etc, etc.

Great weekend at a lovely place....free entry!
All Pet Forum Members and staff are invited to join us at this great event....Please come!
Paol.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds good  Only an hours drive from me


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

Will tweet this for you. Good luck, sounds fun.
Let us know if we can help any further via Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Many thanks for that maps4pets. I am a supporter of the Brent Lodge charity, because they do good work! The more people that go, the bigger the fund raising pot! If last years show is anything to go by, it will be superb!
I am more than happy to MC this show for them, even if it does mean 3 days work for me.......Love it!
Paol. :thumbup:


----------



## emmajane (May 25, 2010)

This will really be great!!!  I think I would be coming if I am free on that time.


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

I have just had a chat with Fitz, my border collie and he says: 'If you don't come to this show and see my famous owner perform with his microphone, I will sulk for days....so there!! after all, he is the best commentator there ever was and he has helped raise thousands of pounds for animal charities all over the south. He may be getting a bit old now, but he is a true professional with some really bad jokes and seriously amazing old music'
I of course, had to agree with him!
This show is going to be great!....Please be there if you can and help me raise 'loadsa dosh' for Brent Lodge Bird and Animal Rescue of Chichester.
Regards, Paol. :thumbup:


----------



## TansyandBella (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi Paol,

Our Human has a website called Bring the Dog ! (Home). It's a bit of a hobby but it keeps him off the streets ! He started it afer having problems finding places that will take dogs like us when on hols or out for the day.
He has just started a section for fun and charity dog shows, it's free, if you send details of this (or any other show) to [email protected] he will put them on the website, include a couple of photos if you wish.

Good luck with the show

Kind regards

Tansy and Bella


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Here are the full details:


Taking place on Saturday 21st and Sunday 22nd August 2010

At

Queen Elizabeth Country Park, Off A3M, South of Petersfield (Gravel Hill, Horndean, Hants. PO8 0QE)




For the third year running Brent Lodge Bird & Wildlife Trust (reg. charity no. 276179) are proud to be teaming up with




Trophy Pet Foods (Hampshire) & Dial A Dog Wash (West Sussex).




This year, on Saturday 21st and Sunday 22nd August between 10am & 5pm, we will be holding bigger fun events for all.




There will be Fun Agility; Fun Dog Shows; Displays; Games; Stands; Children's Entertainment and lots more for all the family to enjoy.




ADMISSION IS FREE!




So come and join us, whether you have two legs or four, crossbreed or pedigree!




All proceeds to Brent Lodge and we are also supporting



Portsmouth Branch






Dog Show Flyer


----------



## TansyandBella (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks for sending those details, we'll get them posted this weekend....anybody else got any events they'd likeus to add ??

Kind regards

Tansy and Bella


----------



## TansyandBella (Jun 5, 2010)

The show has now been posted on Bring the Dog, the on;ine guide to dog friendly places, we've include a link to Brent Lodge and we've have also posted the event on Facebook.

It's a bit too far for us to come but good luck for the weekend !!

Regards

Bella and Tansy


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Thank you B&T,
You are 'nice people'.
Paol.


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

If you care about animals and can get to this show, please do! It is in aid of a great charity: Brent Lodge animal and bird rescue and we need to raise loadsa dosh for them!.......Be there!!
Paol.


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

Please let us know some more details (URL) and we will willingly help you promote any charity events via our Twitter account / profile Julia Meecham (maps4pets) on Twitter


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Hmm, can't come on the Saturday now as there is a Cavalier meet at Blenheim, however will possibly come down on the Sunday


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

*THIS DOG SHOW NEEDS YOU!*

Please come if you can!...Paol. :thumbup:


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

This coming weekend! 21/22 Aug. Would love to see some of you there to support Brent Lodge Wildlife Trust.
I am off there tomorrow [Friday] to set up the sound system and stalls etc.
I certainly don't mind giving my time and expertise to help raise funds for such a good charity!
Paol


----------



## Debbiehut (Sep 14, 2009)

Hope to see some of you there look out for the Minpins xx


----------



## LaughingHeart (May 23, 2010)

Many thanks to those who came despite the bad weather!
Paol.


----------



## maps4pets (Mar 25, 2009)

TansyandBella said:


> Hi Paol,
> 
> Our Human has a website called Bring the Dog ! (Home). It's a bit of a hobby but it keeps him off the streets ! He started it afer having problems finding places that will take dogs like us when on hols or out for the day.
> He has just started a section for fun and charity dog shows, it's free, if you send details of this (or any other show) to [email protected] he will put them on the website, include a couple of photos if you wish.
> ...


Would you like to advertise your website bringthedog free in our links directory? This offer extends to all the forum members and any pet related websites / blogs / forums etc because we are a non-profit website. The link for our free pet website links directory is: MAPS4PETS is the site to visit if you are looking for pet friendly holiday accommodation in the UK, information on The Kennel Club or on future worldwide dog shows, caravan and camping holidays or even a limited edition canine collectors gift We will actually be relauching our webste over the next couple of weeks.


----------

